Ask HN: Who do you follow on Twitter? - awb
======
throwaway15392
I‘m also curious about this, I’ve just joined twitter and I’m looking for
accounts to follow

------
zeroego
John Carmack posts some interesting stuff from time to time.

------
bjourne
BernieSanders

------
jeremy_k
For tech related follows:

I tend to follow some prominent people in the programming languages /
frameworks I'm interested in, which is mainly Rails and Elixir / Phoenix
things. As I've gotten more interested in DevOps type things I've found people
in that space also. And then some prominent VCs and other random people in
tech I've come across.

The interesting thing is that the 'X Person liked this' feature that injects
tweets of people you don't follow into your timeline actually works wonders
for finding more people in tech to follow. I've stumbled into following people
with very different backgrounds / viewpoints as myself to be more informed of
the greater scope of the tech world.

A list of some of the people:
[https://twitter.com/mipsytipsy](https://twitter.com/mipsytipsy)
[https://twitter.com/IanColdwater](https://twitter.com/IanColdwater)
[https://twitter.com/martinfowler](https://twitter.com/martinfowler)
[https://twitter.com/wycats](https://twitter.com/wycats)
[https://twitter.com/polotek](https://twitter.com/polotek)
[https://twitter.com/ChrisKeathley](https://twitter.com/ChrisKeathley)
[https://twitter.com/samsaffron](https://twitter.com/samsaffron)
[https://twitter.com/vsupalov](https://twitter.com/vsupalov)
[https://twitter.com/nateberkopec](https://twitter.com/nateberkopec)
[https://twitter.com/redrapids](https://twitter.com/redrapids)
[https://twitter.com/keystonelemur](https://twitter.com/keystonelemur)
[https://twitter.com/kelseyhightower](https://twitter.com/kelseyhightower)
[https://twitter.com/pragdave](https://twitter.com/pragdave)
[https://twitter.com/jessfraz](https://twitter.com/jessfraz)
[https://twitter.com/searls](https://twitter.com/searls)
[https://twitter.com/wbruce](https://twitter.com/wbruce)
[https://twitter.com/ChrisGSeaton](https://twitter.com/ChrisGSeaton)
[https://twitter.com/eileencodes](https://twitter.com/eileencodes)
[https://twitter.com/sasajuric](https://twitter.com/sasajuric)
[https://twitter.com/dhh](https://twitter.com/dhh)
[https://twitter.com/josevalim](https://twitter.com/josevalim)
[https://twitter.com/chris_mccord](https://twitter.com/chris_mccord)
[https://twitter.com/benedictevans](https://twitter.com/benedictevans)
[https://twitter.com/tenderlove](https://twitter.com/tenderlove)
[https://twitter.com/pmarca](https://twitter.com/pmarca)
[https://twitter.com/davemcclure](https://twitter.com/davemcclure)
[https://twitter.com/bhorowitz](https://twitter.com/bhorowitz)

